# Got a question about the program???



## butterfly (May 30, 2003)

Ask it here!


----------



## olusco (May 30, 2003)

What program?


----------



## katie64 (May 30, 2003)

BF, why do we have a rating column????? And will we have a seperate pic thread????


----------



## butterfly (May 31, 2003)

NO idea what the rating column is all about... maybe Prince is trying something new 

Put your pics in your thread...


----------



## butterfly (Jun 1, 2003)

For Sara...

Good Mornings...

http://www.healthrap.com/Articles/ExCentral/lb6.htm


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 4, 2003)

Ok...this might seem silly. I really don't know much about the program, so...Do we break up the 100 count things into sets? I think we do for the Squats and that is what I did, but for the Good Mornings I couldn't tell.


----------



## spire (Jun 4, 2003)

I have a question. 

I have been trying to assess the reputability of this program and Jason Lomond. After much searching, all I was able to find was a couple references to a kickboxer, one link to a scienfic article relating to exercise that had him listed as a co-author (I could only get my hands on the abstract)

Perhaps you could provide me with more information?


----------



## butterfly (Jun 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> Ok...this might seem silly. I really don't know much about the program, so...Do we break up the 100 count things into sets? I think we do for the Squats and that is what I did, but for the Good Mornings I couldn't tell.


Start with a weight that you could perform 20 reps (approx. 60% of 1RM) and do as many as possible (e.g.) 20 reps. Rest for the appropriate length of time and perform as many reps as possible again. This process continues until all 100 reps with the same weight are completed. It may take up to a dozen sets the first time. After you can perform all 100 reps with the same weight in 4 sets, increase the resistance by 5%.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by spire *_
> I have a question.
> 
> I have been trying to assess the reputability of this program and Jason Lomond. After much searching, all I was able to find was a couple references to a kickboxer, one link to a scienfic article relating to exercise that had him listed as a co-author (I could only get my hands on the abstract)
> ...


w8 had this program on her website and recommended it AND since a bunch of us did it last year and got great results... that's all the endorsement I needed to do it again.

I guess it comes down to you either like it or you don't


----------



## spire (Jun 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> w8 had this program on her website and recommended it AND since a bunch of us did it last year and got great results... that's all the endorsement I needed to do it again.
> 
> I guess it comes down to you either like it or you don't



I don't know what w8s professional qualifications are, but I was just hoping to see some sort of reputability to attach to the author in general. I'm not try to put down the program. The program looks like (and now feels like) it will work, I was just wondering if any qualified people had endorsed it.


----------



## spire (Jun 11, 2003)

I just started this thread (http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=18436) over in the training forum. I would appreciate you reading it.


----------

